# Arrivee articles please



## middleagecyclist (21 Apr 2014)

I am posting this as a newly volunteered assistant editor of Arrivee (one of four). These positions have been created to help commission and edit articles for the Arrivee online version planned for later this year. It will run alongside the print version.

I’m after pieces with an audax theme of around 500 words with pics if possible. Some ride reports would be good but I really want to show other sides of audax as well. Things that spring to mind are: recollections of your very first audax, audax rides abroad, organisers thoughts when developing an audax route, stepping up the distance - what worked and what didn't, your audax kit - what you have changed with experience/time. These are just a few ideas I have come up with. Do something along these lines or pitch me your idea and you may well find yourself in print.

PM me if you have an article or idea.

Hope to hear from (some of you) soon.

Darrell


----------



## Spartak (29 Apr 2015)

Latest 'Arrivee' just dropped onto my door mat 8-) 

Picture of me in middle pages 8-) 







Also had an article included in the previous edition


----------



## Tail End Charlie (30 Apr 2015)

Is that you just getting to the top of the hill? (In the red)


----------



## Donger (1 May 2015)

Spartak said:


> Latest 'Arrivee' just dropped onto my door mat 8-)
> 
> Picture of me in middle pages 8-)
> 
> ...


 
Wondered whether that might be you in the Sodbury shirt! 
I also appeared in that edition ........( immediately beneath the last words of the write-up on page 22).


----------

